# Trolling Motor Directional Indicator Light Mod



## zerofivenismo (Apr 18, 2011)

My MK 40AT does not have an arrow indicator light which makes low light trolling difficult. Here's a mod that I came across on https://www.azbasszone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46882. It only requres $2.25 of your money and 15 minutes of your time. Well worth the investment. Included a few pics for your enjoyment. Give it a shot.


----------



## lbursell (Apr 19, 2011)

Pretty slick. It has a coolness factor, too. I like it.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pretty cool. My buddy's MK has a light, but mine doesnt. Time to get even, assuming my plastic is translucent enough to allow for this.

I might just go with a single LED light though.


----------

